# Physics & Math Applets



## Bittertooth (Nov 22, 2009)

*Physics & Math Applets (More like acid trip simulators)*

http://falstad.com/mathphysics.html

Some cool/fun science applets (there's at least 40 of them) about various subjects such as sound, electromagnetism, and quantum mechanics.  All of them were made by a guy named Paul Falstad.

I've had fun with them for about 6 years, back before I understood what any of them were supposed to simulate.  As a little kid I liked the quantum mechanics applets in particular because they were so colorful.  My favorite one has always been the ripple tank, which could be regarded as the main attraction.

There's some more fun stuff if you scroll to the very bottom: a 3D-perspective maze generator/game and a video-game sound generator.  I love java.


----------

